# Megaminx, Sq1, Clock, 3x3 oh and 3x3 Feet Solve of the Day!



## cubeshepherd (Sep 1, 2018)

Well since there is not a thread for these events, and since the other 2 threads that @tigermaxi created seem to be somewhat popular, I guess I will start this one.
Everything will be the same as the other SOTD threads, and I will most likely have the results on the same spreadsheet as the others (that of course is only if @tigermaxi is okay with me doing that).

Lastly, if there are any additional events that any of you all would like me to add, I will be more then happy to do so.
So now let us get this thread started with the first scrambles:

Sq1: (-3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)
Clock: UR1- DR5+ UL3- D3+ L5- y2 UR5- DR4+ DL3- U2- L3- ALL4+ UR DL
3x3 OH: F D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D B' R B2 U' R' B' L' B'
3x3Feet: F U B' U' L B U' B D' L B R2 B L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U



Good luck to all.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

Lol I was about to request this


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 1, 2018)

sq 1:
24.257 (rip)
clock: 8.817 (rip again)
oh: 23.761
bld: DNF (2:17.411, off by 5 edges memo mistrace)
mega: 1:30.21
Also A suggestion would be to do 5bld, 4bld, FMC, and Mbld solve of the week


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

Sq1: 9.46 yay
Clock: 20.11
OH: 19.81
Mega: 1:45.41
Feet: 1:00.59 (I haven't practiced in a while)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

We need feet


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 1, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I will most likely have the results on the same spreadsheet as the others (that of course is only if @tigermaxi is okay with me doing that).


Thats fine ill make it


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 1, 2018)

also BLD doesn't really fit in, we should have a BLD SOTD, maybe switch BLD with feet


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 1, 2018)

Zeke Mackay said:


> We need feet





tigermaxi said:


> also BLD doesn't really fit in, we should have a BLD SOTD, maybe switch BLD with feet


Added, and switched Feet out for 3x3 BLD. Thanks for mentioning it.



tigermaxi said:


> Thats fine ill make it


Thank you very much.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 1, 2018)

OH | 24.90
SQ1 | 47.53 
Mega | 2:25.59


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 2, 2018)

Sq-1- 31.94
OH- 44.79
Mega- 1:56.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

Sq1 - 22.69
Clock - 9.60
3x3 oh - 24.72
3x3 FT - 1:32.30
Megaminx - 1:31.02


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 9.46
2nd @cubeshepherd | 22.69
3rd @TipsterTrickster | 24.25

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 8.81
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.60
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 20.11

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 19.81
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 23.76
3rd @cubeshepherd | 24.72

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay |1:00.59
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:32.30

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 1:30.21
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:31.02
3rd @Zeke Mackay |1:45.41

Today's scrambles:
Sq1: (-3, -4)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -5)
Clock - UR4- DL2- UL3- R1+ D5- L5+ ALL6+ y2 DR1- DL5+ U2- R1+ DR DL
3x3 OH - B2 R U2 R B2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 F' L' B R2
3x3 FT - R' B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 L R' D R F' R' U' L2 F D' B' R2


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: My results



Sq1 - 17.33
Clock - 9.52
3x3 oh - 24.96
3x3 ft - 1:20.67
Megaminx - 1:29.35


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 3, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
> 1st @Zeke Mackay | 9.46
> 2nd @cubeshepherd | 22.69
> 3rd @TipsterTrickster | 24.25
> ...


I got a 1:30 in mega BTW you must not have seen it. This is a lot of fun thanks for doing it!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I got a 1:30 in mega BTW you must not have seen it. This is a lot of fun thanks for doing it!


Sorry about that. I guess my eye sight is not as good as it used to be (like last week) But you are now added, so thank you for pointing that out. Also, I am glad that you are enjoying it. Hopefully over time we can get more people involved on these threads


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

Square-1 12.53
Clock 15.77
OH: 22.09
Feet: 1:06:25


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 3, 2018)

sq 1: 16.07 rip parity
clock: 9.03 messed up so bad... accedentally put a the wrong pin down during corners and...
oh: 22.70
ft: 2:11.308 smh I haven't done a feet solve in a long time
Mega: 1:59.68 lol very bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 12.53
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 16.07
3rd @cubeshepherd | 17.33

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 9.03
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.53
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 15.77

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 22.09
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 22.70
3rd @cubeshepherd | 24.96

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay |1:06.25
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:20.67
3rd @TipsterTrickster | 2:11.30

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:29.35 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 1:59.68

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Sq1 - (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/
Clock - UR3+ UL6+ U3+ R1- L3+ ALL2- y2 DL2- UL2- U5- R4+ D6+
3x3 OH -R' B' R2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B R B D2 U L2 D2 L
3x3 Feet -D2 L2 B2 U F' B2 L U B F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 U'


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

Square-1 12.94
Clock 18.42
OH 15.43 Yay
Feet 1:00.02


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Sep 3, 2018)

Square-1: 11.76
OH: 20.62


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 4, 2018)

Square 1 - 21.85
Clock - 8.23
3x3 OH - 20.26
3x3 FT - 1:17.08
Megaminx - 1:25.75


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 4, 2018)

OH-16.57 good
Megaminx-57.50 okay
Feet-39.79 great


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 4, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @M1n1turtl3 | 11.76
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 12.94
3rd @cubeshepherd | 21.85

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 8.23 New SOTD Record!
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 18.42


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 15.43 New SOTD Record!
2nd @GenTheThief | 16.57
3rd @cubeshepherd | 20.26

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @GenTheThief |39.79 New SOTD Record!
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 1:00.02
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1:17.08

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @GenTheThief | 57.50 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshep | 1:25.75

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Sq1 - (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/
Clock - UR1- DR5+ DL3- U3+ R4+ D5+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 UR3- U1- R5- L2- UR DR DL UL
3x3 OH - F' U' R L2 F D L' B' R U D2 B2 D2 R D2 R' L' U2 L F2 D2
3x3 Feet - B' L2 D U F2 U' R2 D' F2 R D2 R U2 B F2 R2 U' R'


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 4, 2018)

I didn’t compete “yesterday” btw you have me down as a 16 in oh.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 4, 2018)

Square-1: 10.65
OH: 19.13


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 4, 2018)

clock: 7.37 rip should have been sub 7 but Finally got a decent time for sotd


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 5, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I didn’t compete “yesterday” btw you have me down as a 16 in oh.


Again, sorry about that. I forgot to edit the name in for the right person.

Great Clock time by the way. Hopefully next time you get sub 7 : )


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 5, 2018)

SQUAN | 27.65


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 5, 2018)

Too lazy to do every event, but I got a 6.96 clock DNF lmoa


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 5, 2018)

Megaminx-1:06.26 yuck
OH 16.99-okay
Feet-later


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 5, 2018)

Square1 - 22.04
Clock - 11.95 bad
3x3 OH - 20.30
3x3 Feet - 1:23.92
Megaminx - 1:23.88


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 5, 2018)

Well, this was a strange set of podiums, especially since 3rd in Clock (@Mastermind2368) got on the podium with a DNF

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 10.65
2nd @cubeshepherd | 22.04
3rd @tigermaxi | 27.65

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 7.37 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.95
3rd @Mastermind2368 | DNF (6.96)


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @GenTheThief | 16.99
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 19.13
3rd @cubeshepherd | 20.30

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @cubeshepherd |1:23.92

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @GenTheThief | 1:06.26
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:23.88

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Sq1 - (-2, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/
Clock - DL3- UL2- U2+ R3- y2 DR5- DL3- UL4+ U5+ R5+ ALL1- UR
3x3 OH - B2 U2 L' F2 B' L' U R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R'
3x3 Feet - L2 F' U R' U' D' R2 L U2 R2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 U D2 B'


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 5, 2018)

SQ1 | 35.94
OH | 38.14


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 6, 2018)

2:14.82|Feet. First solve in a long time, and not even on a big sail.
9.08| Clock cause I did safety
22.86| OH. First solve in a long time as well.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 6, 2018)

clock: 6.33
Sq 1: 18.87 + 2 = 20.87
More later


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

Sq1 - 18.76
Clock - 10.32
3x3 oh - 23.13
3x3 ft - 1:20.59
Megaminx - 1:26.78


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 18.76
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 20.87
3rd @tigermaxi | 35.94

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 6.33 New SOTD Record!
2nd @Mastermind2368 | 9.08
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.32


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @Mastermind2368 | 22.86
2nd @cubeshepherd | 23.13
3rd @tigermaxi | 38.14

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @cubeshepherd |1:20.59
2nd @Mastermind2368 | 2:14.82

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:26.78

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Sq1 - (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)
Clock - UR2+ DR5- DL4- UL6+ U3- R3- D3+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 UR4+ D5- DR UL
3x3 OH - D' R' U2 L R2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 R F' L' D2 L' D R B U R2
3x3 Feet - R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' B D2 F' U L D L' R


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Sq1 - 21.35
Clock - 9.11
3x3 OH - 24.33
3x3 FT - 1:34.06 Oops!
Megaminx - 1:23.61


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 8, 2018)

Clock: 5.56! Yay good! I’m competing later today in clock so HYPE! 8.14 first round average (6.47 single) still have finals though


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

Sq1: 27.64
OH: 20.71
Megaminx: 1:42.21


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

OH | 26.69
Sq1 | 38.64


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 21.35
2nd @JustAnotherGenericCuber | 27.64
3rd @tigermaxi | 38.64

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 5.56 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.11


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @JustAnotherGenericCuber | 20.71
2nd @cubeshepherd | 24.33
3rd @tigermaxi | 26.69

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @cubeshepherd |1:34.06

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:23.61
2nd @JustAnotherGenericCuber | 1:42.21

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Sq1 - (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)
Clock - DR4- DL2+ R2+ D5+ L5- ALL6+ y2 UR3+ UL3+ U3+ R2+ L5- UR
3x3 OH - F' B2 R D2 R' F' U D L F' L2 F' B' U2 R2 F U2
3x3 Feet - U' B2 R' D' R' F L2 U D' F L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D L2 D' B2


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 9, 2018)

Clock 6.08


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

Sq1 - 19.80
Clock - 8.72
3x3 OH - 21.17
3x3 FT - 1:23.56
Megaminx - 1:26.13


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 10, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 19.80
2nd

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 6.08
2nd @cubeshepherd | 8.72


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 21.17

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @cubeshepherd |1:23.56

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:26.13

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Sq1 - (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, 6)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)
Clock - DR1- L6+ ALL3+ y2 UR3- DR2- DL3- UL1- U5- D4+ L5- UR DR DL UL
3x3 OH - D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' U F2 L' U' R2 F2 U2 R' B'
3x3 Feet - B U2 R B R2 U2 F' D F L D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D'


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 10, 2018)

Megaminx - 54.89
OH-later
Feet- later


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Sep 10, 2018)

Square-1: 10.73
OH: 22.90 (first solve of the day, should've practiced.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 11, 2018)

OH: 15.585 Woah that was nice
Clock: 11.136 Failed that pretty badly
Sq-1: 30.074 Didn't know the cubeshape and spent way too much time on it
Mega: 42.696 Nice


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2018)

Sq1 - 20.27
Clock - 11.62
3x3 oh - 22.55
3x3 ft - 1:16.72
Megaminx - 1:26.86


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome to this thread @CuberStache, and great job on getting the Megaminx record for this thread.

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @M1n1turtl3 | 10.73
2nd @cubeshepherd | 20.27
3rd @CuberStache |30.07

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @CuberStache | 11.13
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.62


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @CuberStache | 15.58
2nd @cubeshepherd | 22.55
3rd @M1n1turtl3 | 22.90

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @cubeshepherd |1:16.72

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @CuberStache | 42.69 New SOTD Record!
2nd @GenTheThief | 54.89
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1:26.86

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Sq1 - (3, -1)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -2)/(6, 0)
Clock - DL5- R2+ D4+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 UR1+ DL6+ UL1+ U5+ D5+ L3+ UR
3x3 OH - R' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L F' R2 F' U2 B2 U'
3x3 Feet - U2 L F2 L R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' U' F' R D' B' U L


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: My results



Sq1 - 19.80
Clock - 10.63
3x3 oh - 22.23
3x3 FT - 1:14.30
Megaminx - 1:22.06


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 11, 2018)

Clock: 7.63 not warmed up 1st solve of the day


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 11, 2018)

OH: 16.89 Super easy scramble
Clock: 11.24 Meh
Sq-1: 21.96 + 2 = 23.96 Rip
Mega: 43.02 Really good considering how dark it is right now lol


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 11, 2018)

Sq-1- 21.11
Clock- 15.73
3x3 OH- 15.12
3x3 Feet- 57.91


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 12, 2018)

In case you have not seen the Non-WCA SOTD thread, check it out here; https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/non-wca-event-solve-of-the-day.71022/

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 19.80
2nd @TJardigradHe | 21.11
3rd @CuberStache |23.96

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 7.63
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.63
3rd @CuberStache |11.24


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 15.12
2nd @CuberStache | 16.89
3rd @cubeshepherd | 22.23

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe |57.91
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:14.30

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @CuberStache | 43.02
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:22.06
3rd 

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)
Clock - UR6+ UL5- U4- R2- ALL5+ y2 UR1+ DR1- DL1- U1+ R2- L5+ UR DL
3x3 OH - U B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L' F' R B' F D' U L B' L2
3x3 Feet - U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R F' D F2 R' B' R B2 D L


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 12, 2018)

Sq-1- 16.76
Clock- 21.64
3x3 OH- 25.60
3x3 Feet- 1:00.76


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 13, 2018)

Clock- 7.70 overshot a lot


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Clock- 7.70 overshot a lot


For not over shooting I make sure to turn as consistently as possible and not overshoot, if I take my solves slower and overshoot less it’s way faster than just going all out and missing a turn.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

Sq1 - 23.54
Clock - 11.30
3x3 oh - 24.37
3x3 ft - 1:20.79
Megaminx - 1:30.20


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 13, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> For not over shooting I make sure to turn as consistently as possible and not overshoot, if I take my solves slower and overshoot less it’s way faster than just going all out and missing a turn.


Lol my first thought when I finished that solve XD


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 13, 2018)

SQ1 | 45.59 
OH | 32.69


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

In case you have not seen the Non-WCA SOTD thread, check it out here; https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/non-wca-event-solve-of-the-day.71022/

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 16.76
2nd @cubeshepherd | 23.54
3rd @CuberStache | 38.41

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 7.70
2nd @CuberStache | 10.66
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.30


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 24.37
2nd @TJardigradHe | 25.60
3rd @CuberStache | 27.50

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe |1:00.76
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:20.79

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @CuberStache | 36.47 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:30.20
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, -1)/(-1, 0)
Clock - DR4- U4+ R5- D1- L3- ALL5+ y2 UR4- DR1- DL2- UL4- R6+ D6+ UR DR
3x3 OH - B D' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R U L F' L' B R2 U2 L'
3x3 Feet - B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R B' F' R D' F' L R2 F


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 13, 2018)

OH: 27.50 Messed up cross 
Sq-1: 38.41 EP was H/W 
Clock: 10.66 Nice
Mega: Later

Whoops, sorry, these are from yesterday. Too late to count them?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> OH: 27.50 Messed up cross
> Sq-1: 38.41 EP was H/W
> Clock: 10.66 Nice
> Mega: Later
> ...


No worries at all. I just posted the results, so I will add yours in right now. Do you want to do Megaminx now or not? I do not mind adding that in as well if you would like. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

Sq-1- 24.00
Clock- 21.92
3x3 OH- 20.62
3x3 Feet- 1:05.98


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 13, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> No worries at all. I just posted the results, so I will add yours in right now. Do you want to do Megaminx now or not? I do not mind adding that in as well if you would like. Thanks for letting me know


Yeah, I'm warming up right now.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> Yeah, I'm warming up right now.


Great, and no need rush.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 13, 2018)

36.47 Alright!! Very good solve, even with that ugly star.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 14, 2018)

Clock: 6.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 14, 2018)

Sq1 - 23.28
Clock - 11.99
3x3 OH - 20.57
3x3 FT - 1:15.06
Megaminx - 1:34.55


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 14, 2018)

In case you have not seen the Non-WCA SOTD thread, check it out here; https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/non-wca-event-solve-of-the-day.71022/

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 23.28
2nd @TJardigradHe | 24.00
3rd 

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 6.94
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.00
3rd @TJardigradHe | 21.92


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 20.57
2nd @TJardigradHe | 20.62
3rd 

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe |1:05.98
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:15.06

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:34.55
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)
Clock - DR2+ DL2- UL2- R2- D6+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 UR1- UL1- U4+ R1+ D4+ UR DL
3x3 OH - F' R2 U R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R U' B' F R' U2 L2 U' L
3x3 Feet - B' U L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 B D' R F' D L B' F U


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 15, 2018)

Clock: 6.35


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 15, 2018)

OH-15.55 nice
Megaminx-51.45 good--no warm up either


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 15, 2018)

Sq-1- 24.35
Clock- 18.09
3x3 OH- 19.92
3x3 Feet- 59.66


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Sq1 - 17.54
Clock - 9.76
3x3 oh - 19.68
3x3 ft - 1:23.59
Megaminx - 1:33.93


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 15, 2018)

Squan: 12.72
OH: 19.05
Feet: 59.7


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

Clock: 41.28
OH: 1:06.72
Megaminx: 3:53.61
Pretty good results in everything!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

In case you have not seen the Non-WCA SOTD thread, check it out here; https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/non-wca-event-solve-of-the-day.71022/

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 12.72
2nd @cubeshepherd | 17.54
3rd @TJardigradHe | 24.35

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 6.35
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.76
3rd @TJardigradHe | 18.09


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @GenTheThief | 15.55
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 19.05
3rd @cubeshepherd |19.68

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe |59.66
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 59.7
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1:23.59

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @GenTheThief | 51.45
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:33.93
3rd @Brayden Adams | 3:53.61 Welcome to this thread @Brayden Adams.

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(4, -3)/(-2, -3)/
Clock - UR3+ DR3- DL2+ UL2- R1+ D1- ALL1- y2 DL5- UL1+ U4- R4- DL
3x3 OH -R U2 B' L F' D B U' B2 L U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D
3x3 Feet - F R2 D2 R' F2 L R' F2 R' B2 F2 U R D' U' F2 L2 R2 B'


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 15, 2018)

Clock: 5.65


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

Clock: 39.74
3x3 OH: 1:19.10
Megaminx: 3:10.50


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Sq1 - 22.18
Clock - 10.05
3x3 oh - 19.44
3x3 ft - 1:12.05
Megaminx - 1:23.56


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 15, 2018)

Squan: 11.46
OH: 17.92


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

Sq-1- 22.75
Clock- 19.14
3x3 OH- 19.72
3x3 With feet- 1:01.68


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 16, 2018)

In case you have not seen the Non-WCA SOTD thread, check it out here; https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/non-wca-event-solve-of-the-day.71022/

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 11.46
2nd @cubeshepherd | 22.18
3rd @TJardigradHe | 22.75

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 5.65
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.05
3rd @TJardigradHe | 19.14


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @Zeke Mackay | 17.92
2nd @cubeshepherd | 19.44
3rd @TJardigradHe |19.72

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 1:01.68
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:12.05
3rd

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:23.56
2nd @Brayden Adams | 3:10.50
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)
Clock - UR4+ DR1+ DL3+ U3- R1+ L2+ ALL1- y2 UR3+ DL1- UL5+ R3- D5-
3x3 OH -L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F' R' F R2 D2 L2 R' B' D2 L
3x3 Feet - D' U2 F D2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2 F D2 U' B2 R' U' L' F2 L D'


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: my results



Sq1 - 16.47
Clock - 10.36
3x3 oh - 22.16
3x3 ft - 1:24.65
Megaminx - 1:31.20


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 16, 2018)

Clock: 6.39


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> In case you have not seen the Non-WCA SOTD thread, check it out here; https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/non-wca-event-solve-of-the-day.71022/
> 
> Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
> 1st @Zeke Mackay | 11.46
> ...




I think you got Chris Van Der Brink mixed up with me.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

Sq-1- 16.37
Clock- 18.95
3x3 OH- 22.99
3x3 With feet- 57.44


----------



## DhruvA (Sep 17, 2018)

Feet- 41.953


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

TJardigradHe said:


> I think you got Chris Van Der Brink mixed up with me.


Thanks again for letting me know. I guess I was not to focused yesterday when I was entering everything. Sorry about that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 16.37
2nd @cubeshepherd | 16.47
3rd

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 6.39
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.36
3rd @TJardigradHe | 18.95


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 22.16
2nd @TJardigradHe | 22.99
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @DhruvA | 41.95
2nd @TJardigradHe | 57.44
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1:24.65

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:31.20
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, -2)/(1, -4)
Clock - UR2+ DR4+ UL4- U6+ D2- L4- ALL2+ y2 DR4+ UL1- U1- R2- L5- UR
3x3 OH -L' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 B U2 L2 D R U' B' U' B' L' R' D2
3x3 Feet - L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 U2 L F' D2 L' D' L2 R B' U' F'


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Mega | 2:16.35
OH | 25.74
Sq1 | 25.84
Feet | DNF


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 17, 2018)

Clock: 6.38


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

Sq1 - 20.43
Clock - 9.87
3x3 oh - 20.43
3x3 ft - 1:12.59
Megaminx - 1:23.54


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 18, 2018)

Sq-1- 20.40
Clock- 18.48
3x3 OH- 21.85
3x3 Feet- 58.87


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

1st @TJardigradHe | 20.40
2nd @cubeshepherd | 20.43
3rd @tigermaxi | 25.84

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 6.38
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.87
3rd @TJardigradHe | 18.48


Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 20.43
2nd @TJardigradHe | 21.85
3rd @tigermaxi | 25.74

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 58.87
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:12.59
3rd @tigermaxi | DNF

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:31.20
2nd @tigermaxi | 2:16.35
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, 0)
Clock - DL1- UL4- U5+ R2- ALL5- y2 UR2+ DR4- DL4- R1- ALL3+ UR DR UL
3x3 OH - D F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 F2 L' D' B' D' F U' L' D B' R'
3x3 Feet - B R U' B2 L F L2 D R' D2 B2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: My results



Sq1 - 20.12
Clock - 10.52
3x3 oh - 25.61
3x3 ft - 1:24.76
Megaminx - 1:27.25


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 19, 2018)

7.24 forgot which side I had 12 on lol


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 19, 2018)

OH: 17.85 Nice scramble
Clock: 12.05 My turning sucks
Sq-1: 28.48 Parity


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 19, 2018)

Sq-1 19.93
Clock- 24.91
3x3 OH- 18.66
3x3 Feet- 51.01


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 19, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 19.93
2nd @cubeshepherd | 20.13
3rd @CuberStache | 28.48

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 7.24
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.52
3rd @CuberStache | 12.05

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @CuberStache | 17.85
2nd @TJardigradHe | 18.66
3rd @cubeshepherd | 25.61

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 51.01
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:24.76
3rd

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:27.25
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)
Clock - UR1- DR6+ U1- R2- D4+ L4- ALL2- y2 UR3+ DR2- DL5+ UL1+ R3- DR DL
3x3 OH -D2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 U B R2 F2 R' D' U' L' U R' B
3x3 Feet - L' D F D' F' D2 B L2 U D2 F2 U2 R' L2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 L U


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 20, 2018)

Sq-1- 25.18
Clock- 19.34
3x3 OH- 21.70
3x3 Feet- 1:11.72


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 20, 2018)

Sq1 - 18.57
Clock - 10.33
3x3 oh - 20.91
3x3 ft - 1:26.59
Megaminx - 1:28.56


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 20, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 18.57
2nd @TJardigradHe | 25.57
3rd

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 10.33
2nd @TJardigradHe | 19.34
3rd

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 20.91
2nd @TJardigradHe | 21.70
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 1:11.72
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:26.59
3rd

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:28.56
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)
Clock - UR2- DR4- UL5- U5+ R3+ L4- y2 DR4- DL2+ R1- D1+ ALL1+ UL
3x3 OH -L2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D B' U B' D' U2 F2 R' F' U2
3x3 Feet - U F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D F' D L' B D2 L2 F R2 F2 U'


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: my results



Sq1 - 22.35
Clock - 11.32
3x3 oh - 24.04
3x3 ft - 1:13.48
Megaminx - 1:34.13


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 20, 2018)

Clock: 7.33


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 21, 2018)

Sq-1- 19.10
Clock- 15.83
3x3 OH- 17.14
3x3 Feet- 55.57


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 19.10
2nd @cubeshepherd | 22.35
3rd

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 7.33
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.32
3rd @TJardigradHe | 15.83

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 17.14
2nd @cubeshepherd | 24.04
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 55.57
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:13.48
3rd

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:34.13
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(4, -3)/(6, -2)
Clock - UR1- DL4+ UL3- U5+ D2- L2+ y2 UL4- U4- R3+ D1+ DR
3x3 OH -R' F2 D2 F U' R2 L2 U L D' L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 B
3x3 Feet - R D2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R F2 R B D2 L2 U L B2 L' R2 F'


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 22, 2018)

Clock: 5.54 lol SOTD record by .01


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 22, 2018)

Sq-1- 21.99
Clock- 16.81
3x3 OH- 16.90
3x3 Feet- 55.33


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Sq1 - 17.44
Clock - 8.57
3x3 oh - 25.12
3x3 ft- 1:23.15
Megaminx - 1:21.02


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 23, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 17.44
2nd @TJardigradHe | 21.99
3rd

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 5.54 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 8.57
3rd @TJardigradHe | 16.81

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 16.90
2nd @cubeshepherd | 25.12
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @TJardigradHe | 55.33
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:23.15
3rd

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:21.02
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, -2)
Clock - UR2+ UL3+ U1+ R1- D3- L4+ ALL4- y2 DR5+ UL5+ U2+ D4+ UR DR DL UL
3x3 OH -D F L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 B' F R' B R2 B2 R' B2 D' B L
3x3 Feet - U2 L F2 L R2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 B D B2 F L2 B F' L B


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 23, 2018)

clock: 7.59


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 24, 2018)

Sq1 - 20.19
Clock - 11.23
3x3 oh - 22.25
3x3 ft - 1:20.31
Megaminx - 1:23.05


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 24, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 20.19
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 7.59
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.23
3rd

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 22.35
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:20.31
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:23.05
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)
Clock - UR3+ U1- R2+ D4- ALL5+ y2 UR1- DR2+ DL4- UL3+ L2- UL
3x3 OH -B2 U F D2 L F' U B2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D F2 U' F2
3x3 Feet - L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F' U' L R' D B2 L2 U' B2 F2


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 25, 2018)

Clock: 7.28 First clock solve of the day


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 25, 2018)

Sq1 - 18.36
Clock - 7.91 Yea, Something good on this thread at last.
3x3 oh - 18.82
3x3 ft - 1:12.50
Megaminx - 1:35.87


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Sep 25, 2018)

Square-1: 10.35


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 25, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @M1n1turtl3 | 10.35
2nd @cubeshepherd | 18.36
3rd

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 7.28
2nd @cubeshepherd | 7.91
3rd

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 18.82
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:12.50
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:35.87
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)
Clock - UR3+ L4- y2 UR5- DR4+ DL3+ UL5+ R2- ALL1- UL
3x3 OH -L' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B D' F2 U' B L2 R B L F2
3x3 Feet - D' F2 D R U2 D' R' L2 U B' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 F U'


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 27, 2018)

Clock: 4.67 Yay sub 5


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 27, 2018)

Sq1 - 19.28
Clock - 10.42
3x3 oh - 20.51
3x3 ft - 1:20.87
Megaminx - 1:27.34


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 19.28

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @TipsterTrickster | 4.67
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.42

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 20.51

Yesterdays 3x3 FT podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:20.87

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:27.34

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)
Clock - UR3+ DR4- DL2+ UL2+ U2- R1+ D1- L2- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R1+ D4- L4- ALL3+ UR DR UL
3x3 OH - U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L' F L2 B' D' F L2 F' R U' L'
3x3 Feet - U B2 L' B2 R' D' R2 B D2 F R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2


Spoiler: Megaminx



R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 29, 2018)

Sq1 - my squan is broken so, DNF
Clock - 13.306
3x3 OH - 19.600
3x3 Feet - 59.298 i hate e-perms for feet
Mega - 2:11.637 ... i average 1:50


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 30, 2018)

Spoiler: my results



Sq1 - 20.44
Clock - 10.23
3x3 oh - 24.30
3x3 ft - 1:20.96
Megaminx - 1:27.60



Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 20.44

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 10.23
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 13.30

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @BradenTheMagician | 19.60
2nd @cubeshepherd | 24.30

Yesterdays 3x3 FT
1st @BradenTheMagician | 59.29
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:20.96

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:27.34
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 2:11.63

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(3, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)
Clock - U5- D2+ L4- y2 UR6+ DR2- DL2+ R5- L6+ ALL3- UR
3x3 OH - U2 R' F2 L B2 R B2 U2 R' D2 U2 F' U' R2 U F U' F U' B
3x3 Feet - U2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 U' F L2 U B' L' B L2 U2


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 30, 2018)

Sq1 - still broken  
Clock - 11.53 also what was that scramble notation lmao
3x3 OH - 18.61
3x3 Feet - 1:06.93 pretty bad for me  
Megaminx - 1:48.76


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 30, 2018)

Sq1 - 18.77
Clock - 9.89
3x3 oh - 19.64
3x3 ft - 1:17.27
Megaminx - 1:23.92



BradenTheMagician said:


> also what was that scramble notation


What do you mean...if anything? The scrambles are standard notation for Clock, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 1, 2018)

What do you mean...if anything? The scrambles are standard notation for Clock, if that is what you are asking.[/QUOTE]
@cubeshepherd 

the Corner moves were after the y2 which i thought was odd lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 1, 2018)

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 18.77

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.89
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 11.53

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @BradenTheMagician | 18.61
2nd @cubeshepherd | 19.64

Yesterdays 3x3 FT
1st @BradenTheMagician | 1:06.93
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:17.27

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:23.92
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 1:48.76

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)
Clock - UR1+ DR1+ U1- R4- D6+ L6+ y2 UR2- DR4+ DL2+ U3+ R5- ALL1- DL
3x3 OH - D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' U' R B' L' D L' D2 F2 U' B U2
3x3 Feet - L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L D F' L B' F2 R' D R2 F


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 3, 2018)

sq-1 broken, new one coming in mail in like 2 weeks
Clock - 14.20 
3x3 OH: 15.42 lol that was nice
3x3 WF: 51.29 locky uperm
Mega: 1:55.40


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 3, 2018)

BradenTheMagician said:


> sq-1 broken, new one coming in mail in like 2 weeks
> Clock - 14.20
> 3x3 OH: 15.42 lol that was nice
> 3x3 WF: 51.29 locky uperm
> Mega: 1:55.40


ohhhhhh woah just realized that OH solve was SOTD Record! nice lol. could have been sub-15 but J-perm was kinda sloppy lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 3, 2018)

Spoiler: My results



Sq1 - 25.47
Clock - 11.90
3x3 oh - 23.66
3x3 ft 1:18.24
Megaminx - 1:30.59



Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 25.47

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 11.90
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 14.20

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @BradenTheMagician | 15.42 New SOTD Record!...by 0.01
2nd @cubeshepherd | 23.66

Yesterdays 3x3 FT
1st @BradenTheMagician | 51.20
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:18.24

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:30.59
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 1:55.40

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)
Clock - DR4+ UL5+ U3+ D2- y2 UR2+ DR6+ DL1+ UL5+ R1+ L3- ALL4+ DR DL
3x3 OH - F U L2 D U R2 B2 U F2 R D2 B' L' U' B R' D U2
3x3 Feet - R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B R2 B L2 D2 F R F2 L D B' U R' F2 R' B'


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 4, 2018)

sq-1 no
clock: 12.60
OH: 19.81
Feet: 58.44
Mega: 1:38.59


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

New scramble and results will be up tomorrow (Saturday, October 6th). My sincerest apologies for not posting new scrambles today, but thanks for your patience.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 7, 2018)

My results:
Sq1 - 24.96
Clock - 9.86
3x3 oh - 22.68
3x3 ft - 1:12.46
Megaminx - 1:26.00

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 24.96

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.86
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 12.60

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @BradenTheMagician | 19.81
2nd @cubeshepherd | 22.68

Yesterdays 3x3 FT
1st @BradenTheMagician | 58.44
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:12.46

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:26.00
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 1:38.59

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)
Clock - UR1- DR5- U1+ R2+ D4+ L4+ ALL4- y2 UR1+ DL5+ U1- L1- DR DL UL
3x3 OH - F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R D2 R2 D2 R' D' F U' L U2 R B' D F'
3x3 Feet - F B2 U' F2 U L' F' R F' B2 L U2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2


Spoiler: Megaminx scramble



R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 7, 2018)

Clock: 8.43 cause lol


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 7, 2018)

Sq1 - got my sq-1 fixed  - 19.133.. still a little rusty
Clock - 9.248 pb 
3x3 OH - 16.184 good tps
3x3 Feet - 1:04.317 locky pll
Mega - 1:31.082


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 8, 2018)

My results:
Sq1 - 20.66
Clock - 10.57
3x3 oh - 19.81
3x3 ft - 1:19.70
Megaminx - 1:29.72.

Yesterdays Sq1 podiums
1st @BradenTheMagician | 19.13
2nd @cubeshepherd | 20.66

Yesterdays Clock podiums
1st @Mastermind2368 | 8.43
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 9.24
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.57

Yesterdays OH Podiums
1st @BradenTheMagician | 16.14
2nd @cubeshepherd | 19.81

Yesterdays 3x3 FT
1st @BradenTheMagician |1:04.31
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:19.70

Yesterdays Megaminx podiums
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:29.72
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 1:31.08

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
Sq1 - (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -3)
Clock - UR3- DR2+ DL3+ R1+ D6+ L4+ y2 UR3- DL3- U4- R1- ALL4+ UR DR UL
3x3 OH - B' D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R B D' U F U' F D' R'
3x3 Feet - F' L2 U D' L U F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L


Spoiler: megaminx scramble



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 28, 2018)

Sq1 - 20.69 trash
Clock - 11.47
3x3 OH - 21.74 bad
3x3 Feet - 58.91
Mega: 1:40.76


----------

